# 2004 A6 S-Line Question??



## unklesckness (Sep 24, 2007)

Peace all,
I have always like the A6 and looking to purchase one within a month or so. But I have a question. How do you tell difference between a 2.7T quattro and a 2.7T Quattro S-Line? While looking for a car on the internet some of the dealers are advertising the cars as S-Line but, not all of them have the S-Line Badge and they all look alike except for the badge....... This is the case even at the Audi dealerships.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 2004 A6 S-Line Question?? (unklesckness)*

the easiest way is to run the vehicle's VIN, and see what packages is was delivered with. 
Brad


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

You could look at the VIN, but if you don't know how to decode the VIN, there are a few other things to look for.
The S-line has the spoiler, a tighter suspension, 9 spoke wheels (ala RS4) and the premium package. (auto dimming interior/exterior lighting, Homelink, elec. folding mirrors,, memory driver seat and mirrors, Xenons [H and L beams] and there might be something different about the radio. XM, maybe? [mine has it])

I just noticed, my window sticker says 18" wheels under the technical data, but under the MSRP column, it says 17". The wheels are actually 17". 
Edit: now that I look around, it looks like the premium package was not only available on the S-line, but I left the items in the package listed, in case you cared. 


_Modified by CALL AAA at 10:22 PM 9/25/2007_


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (CALL AAA)*

I can't find pictures of my whole car, so here are a few pieces.
























Never mind. I found the very first picture I took of the car. 








I should really just stop posting tonight.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (CALL AAA)*

That spoiler is the same as the RS6, isn't it?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*

very similar, if not exactly the same. ill compare part numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_very similar, if not exactly the same. ill compare part numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I just did, it is the same spoiler. 4B0 827 933 GRU in case anyone wonder.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*

going to pick one up for your new C5 Per? i love that spoiler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

If I choose to get one, I'd go for the E39 M5 spoiler instead. It's a bit smaller and even more subtle. I'll see if I can find a pic of one on a C5, I know I have seen a car with it before.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (PerL)*

Here you go, M5 spoiler on A6 trunklid.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*

yeah i like that one as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Here's another one


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*

sorry to intrude but thats^ an a6 done right. oof


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (zebinheimer)*

You're not intruding, and you're right, it's very nice. It's a 1.8T fwd, by the way.


----------



## edjenks (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (zebinheimer)*

I am new. Did you say that the picture of the the black A6 with multi piece wheels is a 1.8


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (edjenks)*

yes .the 1.8T was available for European markets.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

We did have a 1.8-20V (125 hp non turbo) as a base model for 97-99 (incl C4) as well as a 110 hp 1.9 TDI, in addition to the 1.8T in the C5.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*

man.. 125hp in a C5... was it a rocket ship?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Made for cruisin'


----------

